
Mystery of Van Leeuwenhoek’s microscope lens is partly solved - soroso
http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2018/03/mystery-of-van-leeuwenhoeks-microscope-lens-is-partly-solved/
======
ddingus
This is an interesting story.

Maybe he had special glass. My gut says he just made sure it was of high
quality. Rejecting most samples, putting his work into the best.

From there, he "got it", as humans tend to do. Excellence, pushing a craft and
skill to the max the world allows.

